
Moving Past Brogramming - mmahemoff
http://corp.klout.com/blog/2013/01/moving-past-brogramming/
======
tarr11
"Punch Mediocrity in the Face"

There's still some aggression here.

~~~
joshguthrie
As a non-violent person, I feel dismissed and alienated by violent engineers.

------
joshguthrie
So it's three years later and people are still getting back to this "Bla bla
brogramming is bad"? I thought that cargo was long gone.

I just don't understand the point of this article. Brogramming was a fad, it
made some people feel like part of a "crew", it upset way more and it was
quickly buried away. So what's the point of bringing it back today only for
the sake of the Klout team telling us it took them THREE YEARS to "move past
brogramming"?

------
VeejayRampay
It should be pointed out that the Twitter account "Only Girl in Tech" brought
this up again a few days ago.

Which is actually detrimental to the (extremely important) cause that (tongue-
in-cheek) Twitter account is supposed to serve. No facts were checked and we
end up with a situation where failing AT SOME POINT means you'll be blamed for
life. No forgiveness, no progress.

------
bslatkin
(i love this thread)

Brogramming's lasting meaning? Being Goofus in production: pushing code live
from your laptop with no commits, no warnings, whatever, mostly in situations
that feel like this: <http://youtu.be/O_HyZ5aW76c?t=1m>

------
minimaxir
Wait, Klout's nickname for its employees is "Kloutlaws"?

~~~
jessaustin
When you're clinging desperately to the bleeding edge of social innovation,
you can't allow yourself to be confined within the mundane strictures of the
English language.

